# 125W/.28 LINE



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

There will be a 125 gr with .28 line [minimum] event on Sunday's at the Sportcast tournaments.Everyone please be prepared and pass this word along.
bob


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks Bob. Preps around here include thoughts of casting whatever 4 oz fishing sinkers we can get our hands on. Will there be any 125g comp weights available to us before the next comp?? Will.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Will
We will have the weights soon.I have some of the style we use for the jr's and womens class if you nedd some. The 4 oz. inline work ok also.
bob


----------

